# 6500C braid line capacity



## rjc1982

Hey Guys,

Been wanting to try fishing for bull reds in the surf so I picked up on old Ambassaduer 6500C that I cleaned up and have working now. Any one have any idea how many yards of 30lb braid that thing will hold? The only line capacity info I can find on the web shows 220 yds of 20lb mono. Thought about spooling it halfway with 20lb mono then topping it of with braid, but it did not seem to make sense to me to have lighter line backing up the braid. 

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## hookset4

Depends on the type of braid you choose but most 30 lb test braid is about the diameter of 8 lb test monofilament. That means a LOT of 30 lb braid to fill that spool. 

-hook


----------



## Rawpower

Why don't you use 50 lb instead of 30? I have 7000 and getting some 50 lb braid this weekend.


----------



## Spectre5922

I have a 6500 C4 that I just rebuilt. I agree with Manpower.... Why not use 50 pound? I use 30 pound Power Pro for my lighter rig (7' ML rod with a spinning reel), but I use 50 pound on my M and MH baitcast rigs. The 50 pound Power Pro has the diameter of 12 pound mono and the 30 pound PP has the diameter of 8 pound mono. To answer your question more directly, the specs for that reel say it will hold 335 yards of 12 pound mono. I just spooled the reel yesterday and put right at 300 yards of 50 pound Power Pro plus my mono backer with about 1/8-3/16 " of sidewall showing on the spool.

Hope this helps.....


----------



## Charlie2

*6500C Line Capacity*

By the same token, why have 300+ yards on a 6500C? There are very few fish that will spool a 6500C unless you're using it for sharks. You shouldn't be fishing for sharks with 30lb test line.IMHO.

I fished for trout and rat reds with a Ryobi VMag3 which you can hide in the palm of your hand, with no problems. I don't remember the line capacity, but it wasn't much.

They used to make spool line arbors for reels which allowed you to fill the spool with less line. Does anyone make/sell them any more? C2


----------



## Spectre5922

Realistically, the only reason I switched from my old Abu Garcia 5 Star that held 130 yards is because with the 6500 I can set the line out alarm, put it in the rod holder and forget it.


----------

